# Power Steering Pump Tensioner HELP!



## 86HARD (Aug 18, 2014)

I have an 86' D21 with the V6 and recently had the pressurized power steering line split. In order to get home without burning out my pump I removed the belt. It was ready to be replaced anyway. Now that I have replaced the line, I CANNOT get the new belt on. I have removed every bolt I can see and cannot get the pump pully to drop down or slide toward the crank pully so I can fit the belt. I believe the long bolt on the bottom is for the tensioner but it is completely loose and the damn thing will not move. PLEASE HELP. Any advice, pics or video would be awesome.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

If I remember correctly, there is a bolt in the front that needs to be backed off.

To access it, there are slots in the front pulley. You will need to rotate the pulley until you can get a socket on the bolt.


----------



## 86HARD (Aug 18, 2014)

jp2code - There are two bolts on the top of the pump that can be accessed through the holes in the pulley. One is a long bolt that goes all the way through to the back of the pump and I believe attaches the pump housing to a bracket that is bolted to the block. The other bolt on top attaches the mounting bracket for the high pressure hose fitting. Do you know which needs to be removed? I have removed both at separate times but had no luck. Also, do you know if the long bolt on the bottom that runs perpendicular to the block (I believe it is the bolt used to tension the belt) needs to be removed or just loosened in order to move the pulley?

Thanks for your Help!


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

It should be the long one in the pics below:



















Once it is lose, then back off the tensioner to give slack to the belt.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Here is an article that has much better pics than what I just took:

http://www.infestforum.com/forum/showthread.php?45


----------



## 86HARD (Aug 18, 2014)

jp2code - Thank you very much for the help. I was removing the correct long bolt and had the tensioner backed all off the way but I just couldn't get the pump to shift. After looking at all angles, I realized it was one of the hoses. It was stretched fully and was old and stiff. The hose was preventing the pump from shifting. As usual, something simple and obvious that makes you feel stupid once you finally realize it!  Thanks again.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I never loosen the P/S pump bolts if I don't have to. I just crank the engine with a 1/2" drive ratchet and pull the belt onto the edge of the pulley and roll it off. If the belt is in need of replacing, I'll just cut it off and install a new, Nissan belt, so the size is correct (as long as someone hasn't adjusted it in the past). Just install the belt around the crank pulley and wrap the other end of the belt along the bottom of the P/S pump and manually turn the engine, allowing the belt to roll over the lip and onto the pulley.


----------



## 86HARD (Aug 18, 2014)

Finally got it on. I had to remove the tensioner and found that one of the hoses had been routed incorrectly under the pump and was preventing it from moving. Once I had that re-routed, it was easy to start the belt and turn the crank to get it on.


----------

